# Meet Best Selling Author and Golden Lover David Rosenfelt



## kellylarson13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

My name is Kelly Larson and I am with the Franklin County Humane Society in NC. Our group is fortunate enough to have been selected by best selling author David Rosenfelt for his national book signing tour. Mr. Rosenfelt writes legal thrillers and some non-fiction books about dogs, and his beloved Golden Retriever Tara plays a big part in all of his books. 

The event is Monday, July 27th, in Wake Forest, NC. Guests will be able to meet and talk with David and have him sign copies of his books. There will also be great food and auction items and all proceeds benefit the Franklin County Humane Society. Tickets and event information can be found at Franklin County Humane Society NC.

Thank you,

Kelly Larson


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great event, best of luck, hope you have a great turnout and raise lots of money for the Humane Society.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I LOVE David Rosenfelt's books and the work he and his wife do for dog rescues is amazing. How lucky to be able to meet him!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That's cool, but why advertise that in your first ever post?

Maybe I am old school but want to know about your dogs first.


----------



## kellylarson13 (Jul 12, 2015)

GoldenCamper,

I apologize if I misused the forum and did not mean to offend anyone. My goal was to make people who love Golden Retrievers aware of this event and to help make the event successful for the rescue group I volunteer with.

I do have three dogs of my own, they are all mixed breeds I have rescued from the local shelter, and they are all amazing. I am hoping this event is a success so we can help more amazing dogs find the loving homes they deserve.

Again, I apologize if my post was out of line.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kellylarson13, 501 (C) 3 nonprofits are allowed to post fundraisers and events. 

Your post is fine. Welcome, hope your Event has a great turnout and you raise lots of money to help your HS.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Franklin County Humane Society-Who we are*

Franklin County Humane Society NC - Who We Are

*Franklin County Humane Society NC Mission Statement
Our History*
Franklin County Humane Society NC is a 501(c)3 nonprofit animal rescue that was formed in 2002 to help solve the problem of homeless dogs and cats in Franklin and Northern Wake Counties, NC.

*Our Mission*
Our mission is to develop and maintain a strong network of local foster homes that will allow us to take dogs and cats from Franklin County Animal Control, provide them with food, love, and veterinary care, and find them forever homes.

*Our Goals*
The goal of our 100% volunteer group of animal lovers is to:
1. Find every animal in our foster program a loving home.
2. Reduce the number of homeless and abandoned animals in our area through our subsidized spay/neuter program, Spay and Neuter in Franklin County (SNIF).
3. Remain financially sound in order to continue to help the animals in our care.


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

How great is that!


----------

